# Pigs in the Park, Danville, VA



## Aaron1 (Feb 3, 2008)

We will be there again this year,wont be competing,business trip.
Aaron


----------



## Dan - 3EyzBBQ (Feb 3, 2008)

3EyzBBQ will be there for the first time. Looking forward to it!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Feb 3, 2008)

We will be there.  This is our 4th year.  Its one of the best contests that I have ever been too.


----------

